#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Е.П. Сакья Джецюн Чимей Людиг   -Европа 2008

## Дзмитрий

День добрый для тех кому интересно Дзецюн Кушок , сестра Е.С. Сакья Тризинa в етом году в Европе. http://www.sakya-foundation.de/

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот тут расписание учений Е.С. Джецун Кушог на английском.
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=60468

Самое ближнее от России учение будет в Будапеште, информация тут: http://www.szakya.hu

Там будет дано посвящение причины Хеваджры, посвящение Ваджрайогини и 7 дневные учения по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини. С переводом на английский, насколько я поняла.

Получение учений по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини предполагают потом ежедневную практику и при удачном стечении обстоятельств приводят к Просветлению в этой же жизни. 

Ежели кто получит учения по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини от Е.С. Джецун Кушог ла или от другого Сакья учителя и будет потребность в текстах для практики, это не проблема будет потом организовать.

----------


## Дзмитрий

http://zozilla.de/sakya/cms/admin/up...aprogramm_2008

----------

